# Muscadine wine recipe



## CSIJon (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello all, I just finished up my first batch of wine and I am looking for a good recipe for some muscadine wine. I guess a normal 5 gallon recipe would work, I have the equipment for it. I have seen some on the internet, but I was trying to get some opinions.

Thanks all


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Sep 26, 2010)

CSIJon said:


> Hello all, I just finished up my first batch of wine and I am looking for a good recipe for some muscadine wine. I guess a normal 5 gallon recipe would work, I have the equipment for it. I have seen some on the internet, but I was trying to get some opinions.
> 
> Thanks all



I press my Musc's I use 5 gal of juice in a 6 gal bucket. I add enough skins to put it 3 in to the top of the bucket. I then add my pottasium sorbate and waid 24 hours. The if needed I add corn sugar to get the alcahol content that I want and pitch the yeast. And do what you with any other wine from this point.


----------



## DavidB (Sep 26, 2010)

I use Jack Keller's number 2 muscadine recipe: http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques15.asp

I have found that freezing the muscadines first helps to extract the juice. I also use a blender to process them (some would highly discourage this) but I have found no problems using this process. I have just finished my first bottle of red muscadine (left over that wouldn't fit in the carboy after 2nd rack). I couldn't wait on it to settle more. There is no bad taste from the seeds at all. Dang good if you ask me!

Good luck


----------



## Sirs (Sep 26, 2010)

glad it turned out good for you David hopefully the ones I get for Julie and John will be as good for them


----------



## CSIJon (Sep 26, 2010)

I am a few weeks into it now. I have 5 gallons in carboy now. Just checked the SG and its slowly getting there. It was at 1.014 two days ago. I just have to remember to be patient. I have a 3 gallon and 2 one gallons waiting for it to be racked into as my current carboy is 6 gallon and that gives too much headroom. I just need to figure what to make next.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 27, 2010)

Sirs said:


> glad it turned out good for you David hopefully the ones I get for Julie and John will be as good for them




Looking forward to tryin our hand at Muscadine wine.


----------



## DavidB (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife and I had a wonderful day picking 4 bucket full’s of Muscatine’s with Eddie or "Sirs" on Saturday. (Thanks again for your generosity Eddie!) I processed two buckets of the bronze when we got home Saturday night and pitched the yeast yesterday afternoon. Both are rocking and rolling hard this morning. That's going to be some mighty fine wine!


----------



## CSIJon (Sep 27, 2010)

I hope mine turn out well. I did go pick about another 8lbs of Nobles to have just in case before they are out of season here.


----------



## xoltri (Sep 27, 2010)

ellijaywinemaker said:


> I press my Musc's I use 5 gal of juice in a 6 gal bucket. I add enough skins to put it 3 in to the top of the bucket. I then add my pottasium sorbate and waid 24 hours.



You sure you don't mean potassium metabisulfite?


----------

